# Welcher Wiesbadener Biker hat mein gestohlenes Rad gesehen?



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (30. Juni 2006)

Hallo! Mir wurde in Wiesbaden mein *schwarzes, brandneues Harddtail* geklaut ! Vielleicht sieht es wer von Euch ja in Wiesbaden oder Umgebung rumfahren und ruft umgehend die Polizei; dem "Auffinder" winken *â¬ 150,--* in bar! Also:

Marke: Carver
Typ: X0-7 Pro
Federgabel: Manitou Black Comp (ohne Lockout)
Lenker/Vorbau: Richtey Pro (mit Moosgummigriffen [ein Griff war beschÃ¤digt!]) 
(...es waren LenkerhÃ¶rnchen montiert; ich glaube mit "Carver" Logo; der Lenker ist ein Flat-Bar)
Schaltwerk Deore XT
Schalt/Bremshebel: Deore XT Dual Control
Bremse: Deore XT Disk-Brake
Pedale: Einfache, schwarze BÃ¤rentatzen StattelstÃ¼tze: Ritchey Pro
Sattel: Selle Italia Nitrox
Felgen: Mavic 
Reifen: Continental 
RahmenhÃ¶he: 51cm
Farbe: Das ganze Rad ist mit Ausnahme der weiÃen Aufkleber auffalllend *schwarz.*

Zum Zeitpunkt des Diebstahls war ein *Polar CS100 Radcomputer* montiert; vielleicht ist der noch dran! Ansonsten: Das Rad hat keine Reflektoren; natÃ¼rlich auch keinen SeitenstÃ¤nder oder Ã¤hnliches. 

(...) ich werde diese Beschreibung in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen StÃ¼ck fÃ¼r StÃ¼ck prÃ¤zisieren; *bitte schaut nochmal rein*; versuche auch mal bei Fahrrad Franz in Mainz ein Foto von einem entsprechenden Neurad zu machen.

*Der Rahmen meines Rades sieht nahezu exkat so aus, wie derjenige dieses Rades hier*
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/PICT00383.JPG

Das Fahrrad war zum Zeitpunkt des Diebstahls (vor vier Wochen) gerade eine Woche alt. Es war somit in Neuzustand.

Haltet mal bitte die Augen offen! Danke und GrÃ¼Ãe an alle; Nils


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (7. Juli 2006)

Ein Mainzer Kollege war so nett, ein Bild von seinem baugleichen Rad zu machen: 

Hier das Bild:
http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/1873/img00244bs.jpg

Nochmals Danke für das Pic!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michel S. (9. Juli 2006)

OK, ohne mir jetzt wirklich sicher zu sein, ob es wirklich dein Rad war:
Ich habe eben (ca 14:30) einen, mir schon vorher in mehreren Läden, in denen ich ausgeholfen habe, aufgefallenen, paar-und-20-jährigen schlacksigen Lockenkopftypen mit einem sehr schwarzen Carver in der Nähe der Römerpassage rumfahren gesehen. Mir war der Kerl früher dadurch aufgefallen, dass er öfter in kurzen Abständen mit verschiedenen, relativ hochwertigen Fahrrädern, teilweise zusammengestückelt, im Laden -damals Laufrad, aufgetaucht ist, und nicht, das zu den Rädern passende Fachwissen im Kaufgespräch erkennen lies. Ich meine mich an seine Nachfrage bezüglich eines Vorbaus erinnern zu können. Außerdem habe ich irgendwie im Kopf, dass er nicht gut Deutsch spricht, vielleicht könnter er Franzose sein. Ich erinnere mich nicht richtig.
Er hat wohl auch schon versucht gebrauchte Räder an Läden zu verkaufen. 
Auf meine Beschreibung erhielt ich mal die Aussage: Alles ganz heiß, vorsicht!
Wir sind hier hier ja eine relativ überschaubare Szene, vielleicht kann ja jemand was mit meiner Beschreibung anfangen und weiss, wo er wohnt oder sieht ihn noch mal und kann dann genau abchecken, mit was für einem Rad der durch die Gegend fährt.

Ich habe vesucht ihn noch mal zu finden, er ist mir aber irgendwo zwischen Saturn und Römerpassage entwischt. Wäre auch zu schön gewesen (hatte gerade zufällig einen Foto dabei).

Viel Glück noch bei deiner Radsuche!


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (10. Juli 2006)

@Michel: Danke für Deine Nachricht. Ich habe Dir eine PM geschickt; es wäre nett, wenn Du sie Dir mal durchlesen könntest.

Also Leute; hat wer diesen Typen gesehen oder kennt ihn sogar? Er muß zwar nicht der Täter sein, aber die Grün-Weißen könnten der Sache ja mal auf den Grund gehen!


----------



## trekkinger (26. Juli 2006)

Nils, Du wohnst nicht zufällig in Bierstadt?

Hier ist vor ein paar Tagen das Rad einer Nachbarin geklaut worden, ein Trekkingrad Marke Framework, ebenfalls von Fahrrad Franz. Ist jetzt zwar nicht das attraktivste Rad, aber Gelegenheit macht Diebe - es war ausnahmsweise mal nicht angschlossen im Treppenaufgang abgestellt worden.


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (26. Juli 2006)

@trekkinger

Nee, ich wohne in der Innenstadt. Aber erstaunlicherweise ist mein Rad auf exakt dieselbe Weise geklaut worden, wie das Deiner Nachbarin. Es war etwa für 120 Sekunden (kein Witz!) unbeaufsichtigt im Treppenaufgang abgestellt.


----------



## trekkinger (26. Juli 2006)

Bei der Nachbarin waren es schon mehrere Std. oder über einen Tag nicht angeschlossen. Da wir eine verglaste Front haben wird angenommen, dass derjenige es von der angrenzenden Bushaltestelle gesehen und dann mit "cooler" Dreistigkeit aus dem 2.Stock entwendet hat.
Falls sich da was ergeben sollte, werde ich Dir Bescheid sagen. Könnte ja durchaus derselbe sein.


----------



## maifelder (26. Juli 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Nils, Du wohnst nicht zufällig in Bierstadt?



Mein Rad steht auch in Bierstadt, leider wird das nicht geklaut, muss es dann wohl bald selbst entsorgen. Muss dauern den dicksten Gang treten, weil alles am Arsch ist, es funktioniert nur noch eine Bremse.

Wenn Dein Rad also gefunden wird und der Junge, wieder gehen kann, nach dem wir uns ihn vorgeknöpft haben und er vermutlich wegen mehrfachen Diebstahl wieder entlassen wurde, kann er meine Gurke haben.

Doppelte Strafe muss sein.


----------



## trekkinger (10. Oktober 2006)

Nils Leimbrock schrieb:


> @trekkinger
> 
> Nee, ich wohne in der Innenstadt. Aber erstaunlicherweise ist mein Rad auf exakt dieselbe Weise geklaut worden, wie das Deiner Nachbarin. Es war etwa für 120 Sekunden (kein Witz!) unbeaufsichtigt im Treppenaufgang abgestellt.


Das Rad meiner Nachbarin ist wieder da, habe es vorhin im Treppenflur stehen sehen. Näheres werde ich noch erfragen.


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (11. Oktober 2006)

@trekkinger:
Es wäre nett, wenn Du Dich mal erkundigen könntest. Mich wundert es ein bischen, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft das Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Unbekannt wegen des Diebstahls meines Rades noch nicht eingestellt hat. Hoffe, dass die eine Spur haben.

Grüße; Nils


----------



## NEWbiker2005 (12. Oktober 2006)

Moin,

da komm ich mal wieder ins Forum und was lese ich hier???

Nils das ist ja ein Mist - ich halte mal die Augen offen wenn ich durch Wi fahre

zum Thema geklaute Fahrräder - in den letzten 2 Monaten wurde bei uns im Haus (nähe Hauptbahnhof) 2 Räder aus dem Keller!!! gelaut   
meins stand glücklicherweise in der Wohnung. 

Also wenn ich was sehe oder höre klingel ich mal bei Dir durch - hast Du denn noch eins zum fahren?
Ich bin in der letzten Zeit garnicht zum fahren gekommen - hoffe das ich nächste Woche wieder durchstarten kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (12. Oktober 2006)

Hi Zoran; 

neee; mein Hilferuf ist schon älter. Mein schwarzes Cube steht durch Panzerkette und anderer paranoider Maßnahmen gesichert in meinem Keller (...hoffe ich zumindest!)

Das geklaute Rad war mein Hardtail. Aber wenn Du das sehen solltest, dann ruf an. Aber schick mir doch so oder so mal eine eMail wegen Fahren! 

Grüße; Nils


----------



## downhillfanatic (27. Oktober 2006)

Hi Nils,

tut mir Leid, so eine traurige Geschichte mit deinem Bike zu hören.
Da das von dir unter -diesem- Link gepostete Bike aber auch mein persönliches (BEZAHLBARES!) Dreambike ist und ich auch (z.Zt. noch auf einem Haufen Müll, dank meiner Eltern) im Wiesbadener / Mainzer Raum rumgondele, möchte ich nur drauf hinweisen, dass das dann NICHT dein Bike ist, falls du mich damit irgendwann einmal irgendwo sehen solltest...  

Meine Erkennungsmerkmale: Casco Viper Helm mit Kinnbügel, Kleidungsmäßig komplett in schwarz getaucht.

Gruß
DF

PS: Fahrrad-Franz, ich hasse euch!


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (28. Oktober 2006)

@downhillfanatic
Klar ist nicht jeder Carver-Fahrer unter Generalverdacht! 
Hast Du das Bike schon oder möchtest Du es gerade kaufen? ...und warum haßt Du Fahrrad-Franz (...nur so aus Interesse!)?


----------



## trekkinger (28. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Nils!

Habe eben die nachbarin getroffen. Sie hat ihr Rad durch Zufall wiederentdeckt und gleich die Polizei gerufen. Der neue "Besitzer" kam auch gleich und hat erzählt, es von einem Kunden (Student) eines Gemüsehändlers für 50.- abgekauft zu haben. Sein Opa sei gestorben und wüßte jetzt nicht wohin mit dem Rad. Ein Aktenzeichen oder dergleichen konnte sie mir aber nicht geben. Ich würde einfach nochmal bei der Polizei nachfragen.


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (28. Oktober 2006)

@trekkinger
Kannst Du mir mal per PM den Namen Deiner Nachbarin mailen, denn so ganz ohne nähere Infos gestaltet sich eine Nachfrage schwer. Aber "Danke" schonmal für Deine Bemühungen!


----------



## downhillfanatic (28. Oktober 2006)

Nils Leimbrock schrieb:


> @downhillfanatic
> Klar ist nicht jeder Carver-Fahrer unter Generalverdacht!
> Hast Du das Bike schon oder möchtest Du es gerade kaufen? ...und warum haßt Du Fahrrad-Franz (...nur so aus Interesse!)?


Hi Nils.

Was heisst "gerade kaufen"? Ich wills mir schon ewig und einen Tag kaufen, aber die I*****n beim Fahrrad-Franz wollen mein Geld scheinbar nicht. 700 sind scheinbar nicht mal ein kurzes Telefonat mit der Bank wert. Womit wir auch schon beim Problem wären:

Am Anfang meiner Ausbildung (das ist jetzt ca. 3,5 Jahre her) war ich beim FF und wollte mir ein Bike holen. Da ich zu dieser Zeit noch bei meinen Eltern wohnte, hätte ich mir eine Finanzierung sogar über nur 12 Monate locker leisten können. Aber nein, mir wurde eine Finanzierung verweigert. Grund: Azubi im ersten Lehrjahr (da war ich schon nicht mehr in der Probezeit). Was für ein Argument.

Nun stehe ich am Ende meiner Ausbildungszeit (noch 1 Monat bis zur Abschlussprüfung), wohne schon lange nicht mehr bei meinen Eltern und war kürzlich wg. besagtem Carver wieder dort. Und wieder dasselbe Trauerspiel: nach langer Diskussion wurde mir die Finanzierung abermals verweigert! Grund diesmal: da ich nicht mehr bei meinen Eltern wohne (musste mein Einkommen offenlegen), ist es fraglich ob ich das Bike dauerhaft finanzieren kann. Zudem stünde ich ja kurz vor der Abschlussprüfung und da ich anschließend die Arbeitsstelle wechseln werde (möchte nicht bleiben, wo ich bin, obwohl ich unbefristet übernommen worden wäre), reicht ihnen eine mündliche Zusage meines neuen Arbeitgebers auch nicht, um die Finanzierung freizugeben bzw. in diese einzuwilligen.

Meine Eltern habe ich auch schon gefragt, die steuern nix bei (bekomme zum Abschluss meiner Ausbildung n anderes Auto von ihnen, habe ich unter der Hand erfahren (kleine Geschwister sind einfach das geilste   )).

In diesem Sinne: arschlecken. Kriege mein Bike auch irgendwo anders her. Sch***s auf Fahrrad-Franz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

